# TP-link tl-wn781nd version 2 works with 10.1 but with one caveat



## t1066 (Dec 24, 2014)

Just in case someone would find this useful.
I was trying to setup a WIFI hot spot. Looking through the possible hardware, I came across this card. It is very cheap in my area. So I purchased one and tried to setup WIFI. Long story short, I had finally made it work. But I had to add the following


```
hw.ath.bstuck=8
```

to /etc/systl.conf. Otherwise, the log file will be clobbered with lots of


```
ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 0)
ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
interrupt storm detected on "irq17:"; throttling interrupt source
```

There is still some message logged. But at least the interrupt storm go away. And so far my local WIFI network works without problem.


----------

